# Biopellets



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

What are your views on this relitively new product?

Does anyone use them?

Personally I vodka dose but after seeing and reading these, it seems better, safer and less work.

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I dose vodka, and it's just as little work, since I have it being dosed via a doser.

I think they're neat, but won't be trying them - I've heard from enough people the troubles that they've been having long term with them. And with so many brands out there, and not knowing entirely what's in each pellet, I feel safer dosing 40% ethanol in my tank.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I dose vodka, and it's just as little work, since I have it being dosed via a doser.
> 
> I think they're neat, but won't be trying them - I've heard from enough people the troubles that they've been having long term with them. And with so many brands out there, and not knowing entirely what's in each pellet, I feel safer dosing 40% ethanol in my tank.


Tell me, do you dose just straight vodka or do you mix vodka and sugar?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Straight ethanol.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

good chart on different pellets and ... .

http://coralmagazine.coverleaf.com/coral/20100910?sub_id=DszPBGS23GCmQ#pg73

and a better article : 
http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/probiotics-demystified

if you have any questions I can forward it to Murray,

personally, Id say go with Zeovit  costs more, takes more work, but WOW ... u have seen pics ... lol


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Good Reads still reading thanks BR


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I plan on using biopellets. As for the brand, I'm not sure yet. There seems to be more and more that are coming out. I've seen the short term results and it looks good but long term wise, I really don't know how it will turn out.


----------

